# Error when trying to do a make buildworld



## elvis4526 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello all , when I try to do a make buildworld in /usr/src with the sources that I just got with cvsup , it's telling me that and it's failed : 



```
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_alloc.cc:41: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_arm.cc:31: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_aux_runtime.cc:34: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_call.cc:33: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_call.cc:37:23: error: unwind-pe.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_catch.cc:31: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_exception.cc:34: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_globals.cc:35: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_personality.cc:33: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_personality.cc:41:23: error: unwind-pe.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_term_handler.cc:31: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_terminate.cc:34: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_throw.cc:31: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_type.cc:33: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/eh_unex_handler.cc:30: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/pure.cc:32: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from 
/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/vec.cc:37: 

/usr/src/gnu/lib/libstdc++/../../../contrib/libstd
c++/libsupc++/unwind-cxx.h:41:20: error: unwind.h: No such file or directory
```

-I'm on FreeBSD-8-STABLE and I cvsup the latest 8-STABLE sources.
-My make.conf is exactly like that : 


```
CPUTYPE?=native
CFLAGS= -O2 -pipe
CXXFLAGS= -O2 -pipe
```


Hope someone will find an answer !


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2010)

Drop the C(XX)FLAGS, clean your source/object tree, and build again. Stay away from the flags!


----------



## Visitor (Jan 1, 2012)

elvis4526 said:
			
		

> Hello all , when I try to do a make buildworld in /usr/src with the sources that I just got with cvsup , it's telling me that and it's failed :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Similar problems are usually caused by not using += in CFLAGS.
try this instead:


```
CFLAGS [b]+=[/b] -O2 -pipe
CXXFLAGS [b]+=[/b] -O2 -pipe
```


----------



## elvis4526 (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you check the date of the topic lol?


----------



## Visitor (Jan 2, 2012)

elvis4526 said:
			
		

> Did you check the date of the topic lol?



Yes I am aware this thread is a few years old, but it is one of the top results in search engines when searching for certain error messages, thought I'd just reply to it to save others some time.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2012)

To really save yourself some time, read post #2.


----------



## Visitor (Jan 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> To really save yourself some time, read post #2.



Pfft, by that logic why not just reply every thread with "just give up" and be done with it. That'd REALLY save even more time.

I find the general "door slamming" attitude around here very discouraging, if everyone stop trying what they want to do just because someone else said "it can't be done", we'd still be living in a cave. Sometimes people explore the boundaries as a technical exercise to gain first hand experience. This process is very important for beginners to get a deeper understanding of the OS. It's not like you "pros" haven't done similar exploring in your early days, stop killing beginner spirits just because you've "been there done that and failed", this community is slow enough as it is.

There is a reason why FreeBSD isn't catching onto the new generation. If the FreeBSD "pros" in the community could just stop acting like some know-it-all snobs to beginners then FreeBSD might gain more market momentum.

Just my $0.02


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2012)

The pros have learned from their mistakes. Beginners are free to make them over and over and over again, and complain here, only to be told again and again and again to not bite off more than they can chew. There is a functioning base system here, and it is dependable if you follow the proper installation guidelines. If you want to experiment and nuke your system repeatedly, run -CURRENT and join the appropriate mailing lists -- that's where FreeBSD is driven forward and new developments surface and get road-tested. This forum is, for the most part, an end-user and admin forum, where proven solutions are worth much more than 'Gentoo-type' fiddling with build flags and not understanding why they lead to endless trouble. That is why most advice here is geared towards getting a solid, dependable, and stable base system on which to build. If you can't accept that, FreeBSD may indeed not be what you should use.


----------

